# New RS3 anyone?



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm struggling to find too much on this car that's not guess work by the media, but piecing together what I can and knowing the TT RS is going bye, bye - is anyone else looking at ordering a new RS3 for 2021? Interior, based on the new A3 pictures is going to be good, looks wise, well it's no TT, but aggressive will do me if pretty isn't on offer. Guessing price wise around £55k for a decent spec? I've read it'll have around 415bhp, but a lot more torque


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you not think the vents on the new A3 are a bit, well, weird? They look like they've been glued to the dash as an after thought.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Yep the RS3 is on my list of possibles.

I was going to keep my TTS a bit longer (I usually keep cars for 8-10 years) but with the EU speed warning/limiter thing coming in '22 I wanted to change before that arrived. Additionally, although I like my TTS, I don't.... _love_ it. Not the same way I loved my Scirocco. I don't know quite what it is about it but I just haven't gelled with it as I have with previous cars. It's great, don't get me wrong, but there's just something missing for me.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it should be hybrid :? , I read somewhere&#8230;.


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Absolutely agree KevC, I love my TT - the looks, the interior, the Quattro, all brilliant but I miss my Scirocco. Can't quite put my finger on it either.

The renderings of the new RS3 look great though, would be hard to resist. In Oz - I imagine they would price it between $85,000 - $100k depending on options and of course dealer delivery tax


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, looking at either RS3 or AMG A45 here.

IMHO the air vents in the new A3 look really naff, plus I'm not at all keen on touch screen stuff; can't beat real switches! Also think the gear 'lever' looks odd, but need to see this in real life.

My feeling is a base price of £48-£50k. This would pro-rata it with new A3 uplift over current, plus also make it competitive with the A45.


----------

